
The open source code powering Occupy Wall Street - clutchski
https://github.com/FLOSolutions
======
eegilbert
My favorite is the forum that runs on (and only requires) a Linksys router.
<https://github.com/FLOSolutions/openwrt-forum>

~~~
ams6110
Said router, of course, the product of a capitalist organization....

~~~
_delirium
Well, if you demand nobody use anything that their ideological opponents
produce, then anticapitalists can't use anything ever produced by a company
(like this router), and libertarians can't use anything ever produced by a
government (like the internet). Then only apolitical flexible people are
allowed to even get online at all...

~~~
philwelch
That's fine by me!

------
198d
The 'occupywallst' project's description reads: 'Stomping out capitalism, one
line of code at a time'. Is that truly the goal; to eradicate capitalism?

~~~
noahc
It's a bit more nuanced than that; they really mean 'stomping out capitalism
for all values of capitalism that involve political corruption and destroying
the middle class'.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Seriously? That seems to speak to a lack of knowledge about how economics
actually works. Would they say 'stomping out programming tools that let people
write evil code' ?

My confusion stems from the fact that political corruption and the plight of
the middle class have less to do with 'capitalism' (an economic theory
involving free markets) and more to do with 'some people are evil.' There
seems to have been as much 'political corruption' and 'middle class stomping'
in the Soviet Union and they didn't actually have capitalism as an economic
theory. That is why it confuses me when capitalism seems to be the target.

The institutions in the US that protect citizens have been under served by
people who they represent. That I get. How many times have you heard someone
ask for ideas for 'avoiding doing jury duty' or 'only one loser is running for
school board seat 12'. Those institutions, the justice system, local
governments, are the pre-cursor institutions of Congress and federal
departments.

What is more impressive to me is that you have to let someone serve who gets
elected and a lot of places you can get elected just by throwing your name in
the hat (I'm talking various cities and counties around the US, no Congress).

So why isn't it "OccupyLocalGovernment" ? Then you could do stuff like prevent
disasters of Bell California [1]. You know, "Think nationally, serve locally."
kind of thing. Get some experience running the city, move up to the county,
then state, then you'll be well trained and positioned to run for Congress and
fix things. Frankly if folks did that it would scare the crap out of the New
American Century types.

[1] [http://www.ktla.com/news/landing/ktla-more-high-bell-
salarie...](http://www.ktla.com/news/landing/ktla-more-high-bell-
salaries,0,7947506.story)

[2] <http://www.newamericancentury.org/>

~~~
pnathan
I can not agree with this more. Take your local government seriously. Serve
your civic duty. Maybe you don't like it, but it is like writing
documentation. Something that needs doing but few like. Do the job with
humility, and then finish out your time. Administration and government need to
not be given up to those simply seeking power.

~~~
forkandwait
It is interesting -- in a conspiracy sort of way -- that we knee jerk assume
that participating in local government is boring and tedious. It can actually
be quite fun: makes me wonder about why we try to convince everyone it is
boring... maybe so they don't pay attention? ...

------
keeran
Not sure if this is applicable, but an aggregator of sorts was put together
for a local hack day a couple of weeks ago:

<http://occupywhere.herokuapp.com/> <https://github.com/markturner/Occupy>

------
danbmil99
Hah, I read it as "the open source code powering Wall Street". Was all set for
some hot tips about tweaking your kernel for high-frequency currency
arbitrage, but no...

